# Funko pops



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 7, 2021)

At least from my childhood I remember that collectibles for children were: A. For children. B. Usually done in a few years and replaced with a new collectible product. But I feel like funko pops is already a decade old and doesn't seem to go anywhere. I see fucking stores that have nothing but those plastic soulless abominations so I have to ask, why is it so popular and how any knockoff brands died despite the characters being from multiple studios?


----------



## Frencel (Apr 7, 2021)

Funkos reek of poverty. They are the poor-man's anime figure collectible or the easiest consoomer item to obtain when not many other options exist for a character.


----------



## Reverend (Apr 7, 2021)

I got them custom built as they are fun to see and because the artist was willing to barter goods for services.


----------



## Odnovo (Apr 7, 2021)

What do you think the chances are that at least one faggot spent his entire stimulus check on those damn things? And if that has happened, how likely would it be that other people had done the same? To what extent? I really wonder how common something like that is in this kind of world, when things that would otherwise be an anomaly or non-viable, are not.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 7, 2021)

They can't even sell on eBay, we tried.
EDIT: the Orbeez Rip- Off's not Funko Pops.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Apr 7, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> At least from my childhood I remember that collectibles for children were: A. For children. B. Usually done in a few years and replaced with a new collectible product. But I feel like funko pops is already a decade old and doesn't seem to go anywhere. I see fucking stores that have nothing but those plastic soulless abominations so I have to ask, why is it so popular and how any knockoff brands died despite the characters being from multiple studios?


It's like beanie babies or any other collectibles. Do I think they're a weird waste of money? Yeah. Do I sit and ponder the philosophy behind their existence? No. 

You ever play New Vegas? Even genius weirdos will have useless collectible trinkets. I don't think about it much.


----------



## Lil' Hog (Apr 7, 2021)

See through Bing Bong


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 7, 2021)

Got myself a Gina Carano before it becomes too hateful to sell one.


----------



## a terminal posture (Apr 7, 2021)

How were they ever a thing?  Didn't anyone learn from Beanie Babies?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 7, 2021)

a terminal posture said:


> How were they ever a thing?  Didn't anyone learn from Beanie Babies?


I know that there are a shit ton of them in Barnes and Noble to appeal to Otaku.


----------



## bigfuccbuck (Apr 7, 2021)

These things look like shit, 0/10 mcdonalds toys have more personality and detail. No idea how they blew up so hard other than people will buy fucking anything.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 7, 2021)

Once I tried to search Chris Chan Funko pop on google and there's actualy some (obviously not official)


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 7, 2021)

Reverend said:


> I got them custom built as they are fun to see and because the artist was willing to barter goods for services.


Who was it? I want one of a specific person


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Apr 7, 2021)

Funkos are soulless and boring. That is all.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 7, 2021)

If I ever get FunkoPops it's only because they were birthday/christmas gifts from other people.

I only have 5, which I took out of the box because fuck these things... not worth "officially" collecting.  They are all FNAF (Five Nights At Freddys) figures.  I got the classic 4 plus one called "Dark Springtrap", which isn't even a canon animatronic, but I guess nobody fucking cares because there are a fuck-ton of unofficial FNAF animatronic figures made by FunkoPop


----------



## gooseberry (Apr 7, 2021)

The one thing Funkos have going for them is the sheer number of franchises and characters that they cover- for many characters, a Funko is the only form of official merchandise you can get. But if a character has other figures there is no reason to get a Funko. No posability or accessories like a jointed figure, no details or interesting posing like a statue. I guess their price makes them an easier impulse buy? Funko collectors are truly the lowest IQ consoomers.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 7, 2021)

The sheer number of characters and franchises is impressive but the design is ugly, why's it gotta be this way?

I own a handful of anime figures but I don't own a single Funko Pop, I miss 2000s era "vinyl toys" that were original designs and not just based on memberberries, if you go back and look at some of that shit it still looks cutting edge design wise and it's hard to believe it's all over a decade old.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 7, 2021)

They’re ugly as sin and look like something you’d buy out of a 25 cent toy vending machine. I have a few horror figures from McFarlane toys made in the late 90s and those actually have detail to them. I don’t understand why people are so crazy for Funkos.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 7, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> They’re ugly as sin and look like something you’d buy out of a 25 cent toy vending machine. I have a few horror figures from McFarlane toys made in the late 90s and those actually have detail to them. I don’t understand why people are so crazy for Funkos.


McFarlane toys stuff, even the old stuff, is very impressive.

I like how we've gone backwards in many ways in the culture, from the detail of McFarlane toys figures to... Funko Pops.


----------



## augment (Apr 7, 2021)

Funko pops nearly make other similar shit like mighty muggs "dignified". Almost.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 7, 2021)

It's a good question, as a survivor of the beanie baby craze they just started to seem... dated after awhile. The appeal faded.
I think funkos will eventually die, but they certainly seem to be sticking around longer than one would think. I wonder if the internet community is part of it. Even if all your friends stop collecting them, there is a big community of enablers online at all times.


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 7, 2021)

melty said:


> It's a good question, as a survivor of the beanie baby craze they just started to seem... dated after awhile. The appeal faded.
> I think funkos will eventually die, but they certainly seem to be sticking around longer than one would think. I wonder if the internet community is part of it. Even if all your friends stop collecting them, there is a big community of enablers online at all times.


The thing is that I think that Funkos have a mutualistic relationship with modern pop culture. Everytime a new piece of media comes out for the consoomers, there'll be a relatively affordable Funko for it, usually marketed alongside said media. And on top of that, there's 70+ years of pop culture history for Funkos to mine through for those really obscure figures.

So for the die-hard fan, you accumulate Funkos because you want _more _of the media you like, not just because you like Funkos. You'll see most people choosing the Funkos that focus on the media they like, instead of blindly collecting them all- at least that's my interpretation of it.

Beyond that, I think everyone in this thread has already pointed out how ugly and cheap looking they are. $500 anime figures they are not.


----------



## FruitFighter (Apr 7, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Beyond that, I think everyone in this thread has already pointed out how ugly and cheap looking they are. $500 anime figures they are not.


I agree. Funko pops don't even fit into mason jars either.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 8, 2021)

Beanie babies at least make simple toys that you can POSE and otherwise play with (when they hit rock bottom and cost pennies, they made excellent toys in my childhood).  Funko Pops are lifeless, cannot pose, and kids can't even play with when they eventually become worthless.  The only use I can think of was some farmer here mentioned if there was a way to melt/dissolve them and use the plastic in a 3D printer.  That would be awesome but I don't think Funko Pops are made of the correct plastic.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Apr 8, 2021)

funkos are like the worst.

even fuckin Amiibos have some function. Nendoroids are better looking, and high quality figurines are worth the price. 

hell, the series or franchise you're into has got to be incredibly obscure if the only merch for it is a Funkopop. I genuinely can't think of any at that level of obscurity. 

I don't think it's a big deal if someone has a couple of funkos. I do think it's going too far if it's an obsession. A lot of grown ass adults with nintendo stuff have a few amiibo for the fun of it. A lot of people have star wars or comic book related doodads in their offices. I can't think of why you'd want to say, buy a shitty Funkopop of something like Darth Vader instead of a normal action figure or bobblehead for the same price.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

King Koalemos said:


> even fuckin Amiibos have some function. Nendoroids are better looking, and high quality figurines are worth the price.


Nendoroids is what I always compare to them to, why can't Funko Pops be a cuter design like Nendoroids?



King Koalemos said:


> hell, the series or franchise you're into has got to be incredibly obscure if the only merch for it is a Funkopop. I genuinely can't think of any at that level of obscurity.


Oh, I can think of plenty of animes and video games without Funko Pops, but I have seen a few Pops based on stuff that surprised me in a ", they made a Pop of that?" way although I struggle to remember specific examples off the top of my head.



King Koalemos said:


> I don't think it's a big deal if someone has a couple of funkos. I do think it's going too far if it's an obsession. A lot of grown ass adults with nintendo stuff have a few amiibo for the fun of it. A lot of people have star wars or comic book related doodads in their offices. I can't think of why you'd want to say, buy a shitty Funkopop of something like Darth Vader instead of a normal action figure or bobblehead for the same price.


It isn't a big deal if someone has a few Funkos at the end of the day, no.

I have not seen one though that I personally thought was worth the money and shelf space, but like, I'm not going to look down on anyone that has a few of them, it's only really dumb if it's a big obsession and you have tons, like you said.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Apr 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Nendoroids is what I always compare to them to, why can't Funko Pops be a cuter design like Nendoroids?
> 
> 
> Oh, I can think of plenty of animes and video games without Funko Pops, but I have seen a few Pops based on stuff that surprised me in a ", they made a Pop of that?" way although I struggle to remember specific examples off the top of my head.
> ...


honestly the difference between collecting and consooooooming is the former actually has an appreciation for what they get and can have a story behind the item. Yeah even if it's something mundane like the backstory of a character or sth. Consooooomers don't give a shit and just hoard. It's why certain amiibos are so hard to find bc nintendo consooomers are tards.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 8, 2021)

They don't even do anything. If you're going to collect toys at least collect ones you can transform into vehicles or use to stimulate your clitoris.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> They don't even do anything. If you're going to collect toys at least collect ones you can transform into vehicles or use to stimulate your clitoris.


Nah, nothing wrong with a figurine you're just supposed to look at and jazz up your living area a bit, same as any other purely decorative thing.

But that figurine should look either cool or sexy (or both!), Funko Pops are neither.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Oh, I can think of plenty of animes and video games without Funko Pops
> 
> I'm not going to look down on anyone that has a few of them


They only make Funko's for mainstream anime, like Boku no Hero Academia. Which is shit anime.

I feel like the ones who rather buy Funko's instead of anime figures. Are the ones who watch dubs instead of subs.
You are inferior by then, for being a wannabe.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

Vingle said:


> They only make Funko's for mainstream anime, like Boku no Hero Academia. Which is shit anime.
> 
> I feel like the ones who rather buy Funko's instead of anime figures. Are the ones who watch dubs instead of subs.
> You are inferior by then, for being a wannabe.


Yeah, it's almost always the most normie shit ever, but it is interesting that anime is included at all, I wonder what the most obscure anime to have Funko Pops is? I wonder what's the most obscure thing overall to have a Funko Pop? Probably something fairly recent that got ones as promotional material but the movie flopped and is basically forgotten now, like Crimson Peak being one example I can think of, but I'm sure there's something old and obscure that has them too.

I don't mind dubs and with some shows prefer them but for quite a while now most of what I've watched has been subbed, it's ok to prefer dubs but if you flat out REFUSE to watch something subbed then you are definitely a wannabe.

Generally my rule of thumb is the more distinctly Japanese something is, it's better to watch it subbed (ie almost anything very focused on a Japanese high school), if it's not something real distinctly Japanese then it's fine to watch it dubbed (ie Cowboy Bebop)

That's not a ironclad rule though, it really sometimes just depends on my mood, like I said dubs are fine but one shouldn't flat out refuse to watch with subs and should on occasion do so even if a dub is available depending on the series.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 8, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> I know that there are a shit ton of them in Barnes and Noble to appeal to Otaku.



Most otaku/weebs hate Funko Pops and prefer Neondroid if they're going to blow their money on plastic figures.

Funko Pops are more for the soyfaces, beardos and dangerhairs and appeal to the capeshit and "CalArts" crowds.



Autumnal Equinox said:


> They’re ugly as sin and look like something you’d buy out of a 25 cent toy vending machine. I have a few horror figures from McFarlane toys made in the late 90s and those actually have detail to them. I don’t understand why people are so crazy for Funkos.



I think at this point Funko Pops are kept going entirely due to the effects of corporate astroturfing. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of woke bearded soys and blue-haired dykes are buying them just to "trigger and own the chuds" at this point.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I wonder what the most obscure anime to have Funko Pops is?
> 
> I don't mind dubs and with some shows prefer them but for quite a while now most of what I've watched has been subbed, it's ok to prefer dubs but if you flat out REFUSE to watch something subbed then you are definitely a wannabe.


Not anime, but vocaloid. I would say the Miku Funko's are pretty cursed, and the real versions aren't even expensive.
The only dub that is acceptable is Ghost Stories, but that's because they could fuck around with it however they wanted.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Not anime, but vocaloid. I would say the Miku Funko's are pretty cursed, and the real versions aren't even expensive.
> The only dub that is acceptable is Ghost Stories, but that's because they could fuck around with it however they wanted.


I did a little research and there are Junji Ito Pops, which certainly isn't Star Wars or Marvel.

Ghost Stories is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about when I say sometimes the dub is preferable, but I don't think that's the only example, but still, we can agree to disagree because there's absolutely nothing wrong with being sub only, especially as the US dub scene has gone Woke.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I did a little research and there are Junji Ito Pops, which certainly isn't Star Wars or Marvel.
> 
> Ghost Stories is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about when I say sometimes the dub is preferable, but I don't think that's the only example, but still, we can agree to disagree because there's absolutely nothing wrong with being sub only, especially as the US dub scene has gone Woke.


That's horrifying, but Junji Ito is kinda mainstream. The anime is quite uninteresting and sort of mystical.

Tried to watch My First Girlfriend is a Gal-dub, because "haha, she's has a valley girl accent". Wasn't funny at all, and dubs being woke is another reason for me to hate them.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 8, 2021)

Remember, having a cheap/affordable way to play out who is the best EVA waifu (continue the multi-decade battle) is a big draw:




At least give us Misato in these dumb pic collages...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

Vingle said:


> That's horrifying, but Junji Ito is kinda mainstream. The anime is quite uninteresting and sort of mystical.
> 
> Tried to watch My First Girlfriend is a Gal-dub, because "haha, she's has a valley girl accent". Wasn't funny at all, and dubs being woke is another reason for me to hate them.


He is if you're talking anime fandom, not so much outside of that, it ain't exactly DBZ or Sailor Moon.

In doing a little research online I can't really find a Funko Pop I would call genuinely obscure, it seems like they're all based on things anyone with any interest in "pop culture" could realistically be expected to be familiar with, with one exception and that's there's Pops based on the 1970s Disney movie The Black Hole, that right there might be the most obscure ones.



naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Remember, having a cheap/affordable way to play out who is the best EVA waifu (continue the multi-decade battle) is a big draw:
> View attachment 2069551
> 
> At least give us Misato in these dumb pic collages...


I actually didn't know there were Eva pops, once again, not at all obscure if you're talking anime fandom, but definitely a bit obscure if you're talking mainstream culture.

I wonder if there's literally even a single anime based one that could be described as obscure to an anime fan.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 8, 2021)

"And he said to them: Thus saith the Lord God of Israel: Put every man his sword upon his thigh: go, and return from gate to gate through the midst of the camp, and let every man kill his brother, and friend, and neighbour. And the sons of Levi did according to the words of Moses, and there were slain that day about three and twenty thousand men."

Remember that when the Hebrews constructed a golden idol to worship, Moses ordered 3,000 of them killed. In a just society the punishment for collecting funko pops would be death


----------



## Friendly Futa (Apr 8, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Remember, having a cheap/affordable way to play out who is the best EVA waifu (continue the multi-decade battle) is a big draw:
> View attachment 2069551
> 
> At least give us Misato in these dumb pic collages...


How hard was it to give Rei red eyes...


Dom Cruise said:


> I wonder if there's literally even a single anime based one that could be described as obscure to an anime fan.


Maybe the FLCL ones.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 8, 2021)

Just looked at what is probably a mostly complete list of anime Pops and the closest thing to obscure would be Gigantor and Saint Seiya.

That does bother me a bit that they haven't picked just _one _obscure anime thing, but of course it's Funko Pops were talking about, so whatever.



Friendly Futa said:


> How hard was it to give Rei red eyes...
> 
> Maybe the FLCL ones.


Yeah, I was surprised to see FLCL, that is sooooomewhat obscure, at least for very normie anime fans and definitely very obscure as far as Funk Pops overall goes.

There's some that might be obscure solely based on what someone's age is but we're a big deal at one time, like Fruit's Basket and Ouran Host Club, FLCL kind of falls under that bracket.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 8, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> "And he said to them: Thus saith the Lord God of Israel: Put every man his sword upon his thigh: go, and return from gate to gate through the midst of the camp, and let every man kill his brother, and friend, and neighbour. And the sons of Levi did according to the words of Moses, and there were slain that day about three and twenty thousand men."
> 
> Remember that when the Hebrews constructed a golden idol to worship, Moses ordered 3,000 of them killed. In a just society the punishment for collecting funko pops would be death



I think you're trying too hard with this whole 17th Century Puritan LARP

Buying Funko Pops is retarded as fuck, but not worthy of the death penalty


----------



## Reverend (Apr 8, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Who was it? I want one of a specific person



Found them on Etsy, the shop is closed sadly as this was years ago.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Apr 8, 2021)

I've always had the theory that Funkos serve a purpose as a diagnostic of cancer in a retail store. As soon as a store starts stocking them it indicates the beginning of the slide downhill and when they appear in the clearance section you know the end is near, especially if the host store has little to do with pop culture (e.g. Bed bath and beyond, art stores, fucking Radio Shack even)

My local Michael's is currently in the second phase and it's sort of depressing given it's the only place nearby that stocks art pens.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 8, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Found them on Etsy, the shop is closed sadly as this was years ago.


I want a mr zed funko. That would be nice


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 8, 2021)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> I've always had the theory that Funkos serve a purpose as a diagnostic of cancer in a retail store. As soon as a store starts stocking them it indicates the beginning of the slide downhill and when they appear in the clearance section you know the end is near, especially if the host store has little to do with pop culture (e.g. Bed bath and beyond, art stores, fucking Radio Shack even)
> 
> My local Michael's is currently in the second phase and it's sort of depressing given it's the only place nearby that stocks art pens.


They're also in a Hobby Lobby my mom seems to simp for.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 8, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Remember, having a cheap/affordable way to play out who is the best EVA waifu (continue the multi-decade battle) is a big draw:
> View attachment 2069551
> 
> At least give us Misato in these dumb pic collages...


Jesus Christ it's even worse than regular ones because the body is so ridiculously slender.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Apr 8, 2021)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> I've always had the theory that Funkos serve a purpose as a diagnostic of cancer in a retail store. As soon as a store starts stocking them it indicates the beginning of the slide downhill and when they appear in the clearance section you know the end is near, especially if the host store has little to do with pop culture (e.g. Bed bath and beyond, art stores, fucking Radio Shack even)
> 
> My local Michael's is currently in the second phase and it's sort of depressing given it's the only place nearby that stocks art pens.


Every chain store near me has had a fucking wall of the things for a while now, even stores that have no fucking reason to sell them. It's never like just a tiny rack, it's always like a huge chunk of Space that could easily be taken up by something more useful. It's less a mark of the company hurting and more a parasite of sorts, like Iphone accessories and Amazon alexas are to stores that are supposed to be for dvds or electronic appliances in general. There's overlap between both of those too. Shit like Best Buy Is now just at least 30% Iphone cases, 40% Amazon Alexas and 12% Funko wall. Space that used to be taken up by Blu rays, camera equipment, or really anything else in general has now been either repurposed to be funko or alexa stocking spaces, or just removed and left as a massive empty void on the floorspace. I've noticed the best buys in my area now seem to be shrinking the video game section to make more room for these fucking things. 

There is no reason these things should be so well stocked everywhere at all times at the cost of the reason people actually go to places. I think the most insulting shit with the funko pop/alexa/iphone case cancer is the fact that some places throw them in unrelated sections and never restock on the things they throw them into the sections of as a result. I am 100% convinced the stock of the shit that never goes on the shelves due to this plague get sold off by workers connected to some scalper network, prices for fucking everything have been spiking online as of late, but Funko pops and iphone shit are just fucking everywhere and ready for purchase.

I've been trying to adequately come to a comparison of what this shit reminds me of. The closest thing I can compare this nightmare world plague to is how TV stations used to be varied but like devolved into an unrecognizable homogenous slurry of blatantly scripted reality TV shows, though that only affected a timeslot rather than producing shelfwarming wastes of space.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Apr 8, 2021)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> I've always had the theory that Funkos serve a purpose as a diagnostic of cancer in a retail store. As soon as a store starts stocking them it indicates the beginning of the slide downhill and when they appear in the clearance section you know the end is near, especially if the host store has little to do with pop culture (e.g. Bed bath and beyond, art stores, fucking Radio Shack even)
> 
> My local Michael's is currently in the second phase and it's sort of depressing given it's the only place nearby that stocks art pens.



See the signs and better start hoarding the art pens as long as it is possible. The "See Through Bing Bong"-guy from Deadwing Dork's video has a whole channel of these Funko Pop hauls. The $14,000 one was the highest the others are usually $2,500 to $6,000. He claims that sells the ones he doesn't want and so evens out on the costs or makes even a slight profit. To buy more Funko Pops. 

At least one day when he is dead he can have build a nice Mausoleum made out of Funko Pops in their original packages. A monument to a man's passion for main stream popculture, consumerism, overhyped plastic crap and how you can get really, really retarded over collecting stuff.

I get Funko Pops when you love a particular franchise and want a beady eyed blockheaded figure of Your favourite character. But amassing them, still in their packages -on the off chance they may get really valuable- is so pointless and wasteful to me.


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 9, 2021)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> I've always had the theory that Funkos serve a purpose as a diagnostic of cancer in a retail store. As soon as a store starts stocking them it indicates the beginning of the slide downhill and when they appear in the clearance section you know the end is near, especially if the host store has little to do with pop culture (e.g. Bed bath and beyond, art stores, fucking Radio Shack even)
> 
> My local Michael's is currently in the second phase and it's sort of depressing given it's the only place nearby that stocks art pens.


Funkos were even there marking the downward spiral of Loot Crate. It never was a great idea to begin with: Pay $30 every month and we'll send you a box full of worthless pop culture crap. Occasionally they'd send a cool t shirt you could wear, but most everything else was plastic crap that would go straight into your big box of worthless junk if not the trash can. Eventually they started including funkos as if they were a big ticket item in every box, and that was the final warning. The company died soon afterwards. Even the most braindead pop culture consumers got tired of it and I'm pretty sure that past the first couple of years they were sustained solely by children who get excited to pull anything out of a box.

Waste of money, waste of plastic, waste of the dignity of everyone involved. Loot Crate couldn't have died out soon enough.

Looking into I was wrong about them dying: They went bankrupt and got bought out by another company. At the time they filed for bankruptcy they were $30 million dollars in debt and also owed $20 million dollars worth of packages that they never sent because they didn't exist and even under new management people are complaining that they aren't receiving their orders. A real shitshow all around. And of course, Funko came out on top of all of this.


----------



## DyingStarsForever (Apr 9, 2021)

Apparently they've made Funkos to promote the new _Dune _movie. Obviously the movie isn't out yet so it's hard to say what kind of franchise they're hoping for, popcorn action à la Star Wars or something more thought provoking like the books, but even then... could you imagine ever buying a Baron Harkonnen Funko Pop for any reason?






An genocidal, fat, disgusting, pedophile. The character has even been canceled before by reason of being an over-the-top "homophobic" charicature drawing on the public's fear of HIV/AIDS. Who thinks this is a good idea for a cutesy action figure? Of course I know the answer. They don't. These are just mass produced with the zero consideration.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 9, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> Every chain store near me has had a fucking wall of the things for a while now, even stores that have no fucking reason to sell them. It's never like just a tiny rack, it's always like a huge chunk of Space that could easily be taken up by something more useful. It's less a mark of the company hurting and more a parasite of sorts, like Iphone accessories and Amazon alexas are to stores that are supposed to be for dvds or electronic appliances in general. There's overlap between both of those too. Shit like Best Buy Is now just at least 30% Iphone cases, 40% Amazon Alexas and 12% Funko wall. Space that used to be taken up by Blu rays, camera equipment, or really anything else in general has now been either repurposed to be funko or alexa stocking spaces, or just removed and left as a massive empty void on the floorspace. I've noticed the best buys in my area now seem to be shrinking the video game section to make more room for these fucking things.
> 
> There is no reason these things should be so well stocked everywhere at all times at the cost of the reason people actually go to places. I think the most insulting shit with the funko pop/alexa/iphone case cancer is the fact that some places throw them in unrelated sections and never restock on the things they throw them into the sections of as a result. I am 100% convinced the stock of the shit that never goes on the shelves due to this plague get sold off by workers connected to some scalper network, prices for fucking everything have been spiking online as of late, but Funko pops and iphone shit are just fucking everywhere and ready for purchase.
> 
> I've been trying to adequately come to a comparison of what this shit reminds me of. The closest thing I can compare this nightmare world plague to is how TV stations used to be varied but like devolved into an unrecognizable homogenous slurry of blatantly scripted reality TV shows, though that only affected a timeslot rather than producing shelfwarming wastes of space.


My local Books a Million is at least a third, if not half, a pop culture junk store, including a whole aisle of Funko Pops, then there's blu rays, albums, board games, all of that stuff combined is without a doubt half the store if not the majority of the store as opposed to books, I think it really is actually the majority of the store lol.

Some of the stuff is cool sure but I miss when it was more of an actual bookstore, you have to remember it's not like a Barne's and Noble where there was always a dvds/blu rays/music CDs/albums section, it's not a very big store at all and lot of books got crowded out to make room for all the other stuff.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 9, 2021)

Someone in the Consoomer thread mentioned that these things are basically the only acceptable desk toys in some offices. This might be one of the reasons these things are still around.


----------



## DoorPost101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Someone in the Consoomer thread mentioned that these things are basically the only acceptable desk toys in some offices. This might be one of the reasons these things are still around.



That would make a lot of sense. At my last job (office job), everyone's desks had these. Rows and rows of Funko Pops. It was funny in that you could tell each Funko was selected by the person to lovingly broadcast their special interests and media loves, but because Funko Pops all look the same, it just looked like you got batch-issued 12 Funko Pops upon getting your cubicle or something.


----------



## GhostOfTheCrinoids (Apr 11, 2021)

DyingStarsForever said:


> Apparently they've made Funkos to promote the new _Dune _movie. Obviously the movie isn't out yet so it's hard to say what kind of franchise they're hoping for, popcorn action à la Star Wars or something more thought provoking like the books, but even then... could you imagine ever buying a Baron Harkonnen Funko Pop for any reason?
> 
> View attachment 2072351
> 
> An genocidal, fat, disgusting, pedophile. The character has even been canceled before by reason of being an over-the-top "homophobic" charicature drawing on the public's fear of HIV/AIDS. Who thinks this is a good idea for a cutesy action figure? Of course I know the answer. They don't. These are just mass produced with the zero consideration.


I've been thinking about this for far too long, and I actually can't think of why someone would buy this for themselves.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 11, 2021)

DyingStarsForever said:


> Apparently they've made Funkos to promote the new _Dune _movie. Obviously the movie isn't out yet so it's hard to say what kind of franchise they're hoping for, popcorn action à la Star Wars or something more thought provoking like the books, but even then... could you imagine ever buying a Baron Harkonnen Funko Pop for any reason?
> 
> View attachment 2072351
> 
> An genocidal, fat, disgusting, pedophile. The character has even been canceled before by reason of being an over-the-top "homophobic" charicature drawing on the public's fear of HIV/AIDS. Who thinks this is a good idea for a cutesy action figure? Of course I know the answer. They don't. These are just mass produced with the zero consideration.


This is the same company that thought a Princess Diana funko pop was something the world needed.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 11, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Someone in the Consoomer thread mentioned that these things are basically the only acceptable desk toys in some offices. This might be one of the reasons these things are still around.


I can see them making good desk toys ie you don't care much if they get stolen.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 13, 2021)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> This is the same company that thought a Princess Diana funko pop was something the world needed.


Did it include an arab fetus in its belly?


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm reminded of something. This is one of those weird coincidences that keep me up at night.

There's a 1993 edutainment game out there called Spelling Jungle or Basic Spelling tricks. Its essentially a puzzle game where the player is given a word, and then they have to pick up stone tablets with the letters on them in the right order before they can leave the level. The game starts off simple enough, but new mechanics are introduced like slippery ground, dangerous animals, objects that block your path, bridges, etc that all have to be managed in a certain way to collect the letters in the required order.

Actually its a pretty difficult game once you make it past level 10 or 12 or so, the puzzle solving gets very complicated and if you ever play it yourself you'll end up wondering how they ever expected little kids still learning to spell to get through the game. Anyway, I bring this up because the game has a strange quirk to it:




The object I zoomed in on is a collectible item literally called a Trinket. If you pick up this item during the level, it goes into your inventory, and you can leave the level with it. If you successfully collect it, the main menu screen has a map of the levels and will show the trinket there as an icon.

That's all it does. You don't get extra points, or a little cutscene, or anything. The game doesn't acknowledge these things at all. And some of them are a pain in the ass to get too, altering the entire order in which you have to do things if you want to get the trinket. Its literally a useless object designed just to fuck with you by tapping into that completionist part of your brain. I know the proportions are rather different, but I'll be damned if that thing doesn't remind me of a Funko Pop. They're both equally useless but inspire the same obessive level of devotion too.

I almost wonder if the trinkets were meant to be a direct criticism of this kind of mindless collector mentality. They're deliberately difficult and frustrating to get, to the point of not being worth your time. Blowing a level because you just had to go for the trinket is almost like a punishment for trying to be an obessive completionist.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 13, 2021)

Funkos need to be purged. Keep funkos away from my children!


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 13, 2021)

So it finally happened yesterday, I’ve been talking to this girl on a dating app for awhile and yesterday she came over for the first time. Let’s just say we got down and dirty. My favorite Iron Man POP was on the shelf while I was getting some action and I actually looked over at it a few times just to be sure he would be included in the memory. I was already greatly fond of this Pop but I’m feeling a lot more sentimental now that it’s been part of such an incredible experience, I don’t think I could ever get rid of it now. Is there anyone on here who had a similar experience?

What pops do you still have from when you lost your virginity?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 13, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> So it finally happened yesterday, I’ve been talking to this girl on a dating app for awhile and yesterday she came over for the first time. Let’s just say we got down and dirty. My favorite Iron Man POP was on the shelf while I was getting some action and I actually looked over at it a few times just to be sure he would be included in the memory. I was already greatly fond of this Pop but I’m feeling a lot more sentimental now that it’s been part of such an incredible experience, I don’t think I could ever get rid of it now. Is there anyone on here who had a similar experience?
> 
> What pops do you still have from when you lost your virginity?


Ever since the video dropped, whenever I read this pasta it's in the voice of that guy that positively reviewed Cuties.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 16, 2021)

a terminal posture said:


> How were they ever a thing?  Didn't anyone learn from Beanie Babies?


At least Beanie Babies were adorable, cuddly, and at the time, a new type of collectible toy since beanie plushies hadn't been a thing yet. Some of them were copy-pasted like the damn holiday teddy bear ones, but they had some cool ones like a scorpion, a stingray, some dragons, etc.


----------

